# Lifetime trips



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Software changes every update. Please. Where do I see lifetime trips? I've tapped everything. Sorry if wrong forum or easily searched. Tried.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It's not there anymore.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

You can only see the weekly trips but of course today is only Wednesday and the weekly report for the week that ended on Monday isn't available yet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> You can only see the weekly trips but of course today is only Wednesday and the weekly report for the week that ended on Monday isn't available yet.


Even though support tells you you will receive it 5am Wednesday local time.

I usually get mine 5pm is Thursday...


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Even though support tells you you will receive it 5am Wednesday local time.
> 
> I usually get mine 5pm is Thursday...


Yeah I think they just do it to A. give pax more time to rate you and B. to increase the chances that you will not question them on such trivial matters.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Just got mine at 2pm this after noon. Sorry that I did


----------

